# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  June 2012



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2012)

Wanted:
Someplace to live for 13 months near Lockheed Martin’s training facility in Marietta, Georgia
“The supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to drill and install approximately 126 monitoring wells at various escarpment sites at 5 Wing Goose Bay, Newfoundland and Labrador”
Someone to (eventually) “develop and deliver the Data Mediation software to provide integration capability between Government-Off-The-Shelf (GOTS) Battlespace Management software with existing Department of National DEFENCE information systems“


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2012)

From MERX:





> .... DND, Mercury Global Project, is seeking feedback from industry, and in particular, satellite terminal providers, ground station operators and system integrators with respect to the commercial sector's ability to address DND's satellite ground infrastructure needs for access to the US Department of Defense WGS constellation ....


A bit more from a previous MERX posting here, from bid document extracts (18 pages, Google Docs) here, and from the U.S. government's Info-machine on Wideband Global Satcom (WGS) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to make sandwiches, box lunches for Kingston, Petawawa and Trenton - menus, sandwich specs here


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to convert an Australian military "business acumen" course into a Canadian military "business acumen" course

Sound familiar?





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> ....
> *Someone to run a “business acumen” course*
> ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2012)

Wanted:  someone to (eventually) clean up an old radar station on Victoria Island, Nunavut


> .... CAM-A Sturt Point is located on Victoria Island, Nunavut (68.47f N, 103. 20f W). The site is located along the coast and overlooks the Queen Maud Gulf, approximately 80 km east of Cambridge Bay. The terrain of the area is relatively flat with several ponds and lakes and an average elevation of 50 m above sea level.
> 
> CAM-A was reserved by the Department of National Defence (DND) in 1956 for use as a DEW Line Site and was constructed in 1957.  The radar facility was typical of all intermediate sites and consisted of a module train, warehouse, garage, a POL storage facility, a radar tower, an airstrip and a beach cargo landing area. In addition to the main site, a beach landing area was constructed along with gravel roads linking the various facilities. Access to the site is provided by airstrips and the beach cargo area. The main airstrip (~1,200 m long) is located north of the station facilities with an approximate northwest-southeast orientation.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone to do research on how helicopter pilots can have an easier time flying in brownout or whiteout conditions
Someone to build an extension to the aviation museum at CFB Greenwood


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2012)

Someone to "construct two new reinforced concrete monuments for CF-18 and CT-133 aircraft at 4 Wing Cold Lake, AB"


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2012)

Wanted:
Chaplain services for CFB Suffield
Medium-range radar to detect planes & indirect fire
Canadian companies interested in building radar sites for the Greek government in Crete
Someone who may be able to provide _“Commercial-Off-The-Shelf (COTS) and MILITARY-Off-The-Shelf (MOTS) hardware and software to …. provide mobile explosive detection screening systems for vehicles, personnel and luggage, Electronic Counter Measure (ECM) systems against Remote Controlled IEDs (RCIED) and a IED-protected armoured vehicle pool.”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2012)

Wanted:  someone to design a new HR, payroll system for the CF


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2012)

Wanted:
New fridges for all four of Canada’s subs
“A Ground Penetrating Radar System and a Wall Imaging System, included all software, training” for CFB Petawawa
“Supply and delivery of Building Materials in support of OP Nanook” to Inuvik


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2012)

Wanted: "Qualified food services personnel to assist with the operation of a cafeteria near Richmond, Ontario"


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2012)

Wanted:  
"900 kits of Survival Evasion, Resistance and Escape Kits (SERE)" for delivery "within 250 KM radius of (Ottawa)" 
Someone to check out areas around CFB Goose Bay to prep for (environmental?) clean up


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2012)

Wanted:
+45K x "Enhanced Combat Uniforms" (more details in bid document extract - 53 pages w/diagrams - here)
Another try looking for someone to do initial probes to prepare for cleaing up bits of CFB Goose Bay


----------

